# Betrugsfall freenet.de / the collection group / Bussek & Mengede



## user456 (24 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin im passenden Forum. Ansonsten bitte verschieben.

Ich möchte hier einmal meine Erlebnisse mit den genannten Parteien schildern, da ich dazu, so im Internet noch nichts finden konnte.

Das Inkassounternehmen _the collection group_ sowie die Kanzlei _Bussek & Mengede_ aus Berlin sind nach meiner Internetrecherche bereits früher negativ in Erscheinung getreten. Allerdings nicht wie in diesem Fall.


Es begann am 11.12.2012 mit einer Mahnung der Firma _freenet.de GmbH_, in der eine Summe von 135,28 € gefordert wird. Angegeben ist nur eine Rechnung mit Nr. soundso vom 06.09.2012, keine erbrachte Leistung o.ä.

Ich war sofort stutzig, da ich noch nie mit freenet zu tun hatte. Zudem habe ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten.

Es kam eine weitere "letzte Mahnung" von freenet. Im Aufbau genau wie das erste Schreiben, nun mit Drohung bzgl. Inkasso und Auskunfteien.

Ich zerbrach mir den Kopf, zweifelte fast an mir selbst, dachte an einen möglichen Datenmissbrauch.

Dann traf am 25.01.2013 Post ein, von _the collection group GmbH_. Die Gesamtforderung beträgt schon 176,50 €. Es sind nun zwei Rechnungen angegeben, beide haben seltsamerweise die gleiche Rechnungsnummer. Dahinter steht "freenet Mail". Im nächsten Schreiben ist die Rede von "freenet Mail P2".
Nach einer schnell endenden Google-Suche nehme ich an, dass es ein solches Produkt ("Mail P2") bei der Firma freenet gar nicht gibt.

Von jetzt an steht für mich fest, dass es sich um eine Betrugsmasche handelt.

Drei weitere Schreiben folgen, bis am 25.07.2013 der fast schon erwartete Mahnbescheid eingeht.

Den Schilderungen im Internet zufolge, geben die Betrüger spätestens nach einem fruchtlosen Mahnbescheid auf. Ich habe diesem selbstverständlich in vollem Umfang widersprochen.

Es folgte ein Drohschreiben der Anwaltskanzlei Bussek & Mengede, in der ich aufgefordert wurde den Widerspruch zurückzunehmen. Dies tat ich natürlich nicht und hoffte, dass es nun endlich mal vorbei ist.

Es folgten weitere Schreiben der collection group, die zwischenzeitlich ihre Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband Deutscher Inkassounternehmen verloren hat und dann jedoch die Abgabenachricht vom Amtsgericht Hamburg am 23.01.2014. Die wollen wirklich klagen.

Am 22.02.2014 ging die Klageschrift bei mir ein. Man klagt 184,68 € nebst Zinsen sowie weitere Kosten in Höhe von 49,55 € ein. Angeblich hätte ich freenet beauftragt, eine Internetdomain zu registrieren und zusätzlich Software zur Erstellung einer Homepage zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen (widerspricht sich in meinen Augen schon einmal mit der Angabe "freenet Mail" in den Mahnschreiben). Die angeblich registrierte Domain ist mir völlig unbekannt.

Als Beweis soll eine Kopie einer Auftragsbestätigung dienen, die ich ganz schlicht für gefälscht halte.

Weitere Beweise sollen die genannten Rechnungen sein, die ich nie gesehen habe und auch gefälscht sein müssen. Denn selbst wenn jemand missbräuchlich in meinen Namen gehandelt hätte, hätte ich immerhin die Rechnung erhalten.

Ich bin geschockt, dass man hier wirklich noch weiter geht und scheinbar Rechnungen, usw. fälscht und vor Gericht zieht. Davon hatte ich noch nicht gehört.

Ich bin nun in der Überlegung eine selbst verfasste Klageerwiderung abzugeben oder einen Anwalt einzuschalten.

Ich würde auch, falls möglich und erlaubt, die Dokumente geschwärzt zur Verfügung zu stellen, da ich immer denke, dass es im Interesse aller (Geschädigter) ist, solche Betrügereien aufzudecken bzw. sich über ähnliche Fälle informieren zu können.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
user456


----------



## BenTigger (24 Februar 2014)

Ich würde hier keine Klageerwiederung selbst vornehmen.
Etwas falsch formuliert, also im normalen Umgangssprachton kann schnell total anders und gegen mich ausgelegt werden.
Ich würde umgehend einen Fachanwalt aufsuchen.


----------



## Hippo (24 Februar 2014)

Hast Du auch mal die Variante "Identitätsklau" in Erwägung gezogen?
Die Unterlagen schickst Du am besten an [email protected] oder wegen mir auch an mich [email protected]
Wir können sie dann fürs Forum aufbereiten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Februar 2014)

Freenet gehört, wie auch GMX und WEB.DE unter das Dach von 1&1. Die haben insgesamt eine etwas eigenwillige Auffassung darüber, wie Verträge geschlossen werden. Deren Argumentation basiert hauptsächlich auf dem Umstand, dass sie Rechnungen schreiben können und das soll dann als Beweis für einen Vertrag herhalten.

Grundsätzlich würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle anwaltlich beraten lassen - Die Aussichten da heil und ohne finanziellen Schaden raus zu kommen, stehen ausgesprochen gut.

Ich würde vermuten, dass da jemand eine E-Mail-Adresse bei Freenet mit Deinen Daten registriert und obendrein auch noch ein Hosting-Paket genutzt hat.



user456 schrieb:


> Weitere Beweise sollen die genannten Rechnungen sein, die ich nie gesehen habe und auch gefälscht sein müssen. Denn selbst wenn jemand missbräuchlich in meinen Namen gehandelt hätte, hätte ich immerhin die Rechnung erhalten.


Das muss nicht sein. Die haben die Rechnungen nicht an Deine postalische Adresse sondern an das dort registrierte Postfach gesandt. Dann siehst Du davon nichts, bis Dich Inkasso und Anwalt auf dem Postweg anschreiben.

Das "Missverständnis" ließe sich leicht aufklären, aber die ziehen es halt vor, auf die Opfer Druck auszuüben um eben von denen das Geld zu sehen. Das ist bei denen "normal". Die haben ins Nirvana geleistet und der erste Greifbare soll dafür finanziell gerade stehen. Insofern hat das in gewisser Weise sicherlich mit Betrug zu tun, aber die sind dabei auch nur Statist. Wie Hippo schon gesagt hat: Identitätsklau trifft den Nagel wahrscheinlich auf den Kopf.


----------



## user456 (25 Februar 2014)

Also an Datenmissbrauch/Identitätsklau dachte ich, wie gesagt, auch schon. Kann mir aber nicht erklären wer, wie und warum usw.
Zudem fände ich die Wahl gerade dieses Inkassobüros und dieser Kanzlei aus der Sicht von freenet nicht sehr sinnvoll.

Ihr habt natürlich Recht, es ist vernünftiger sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Habe morgen einen Termin bei einem.


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2014)

Wer und wie? Erstmal uninteressant.
Warum? Zwei Möglichkeiten die mir spontan einfallen
a) banaler (übler) Scherz
b) man hat mit dieser Domain Blödsinn & Gaunereien vorgehabt oder treibt sie noch darüber


----------

